# Saltwater Canister Filter; Pros/Cons



## SavingOurSeas (Jul 16, 2013)

Have you used one on your saltwater system before?

Details?

Why, why not?

I'm considering using a 350 GPH on a 36 bow front.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm a sump guy myself ,but if I ran/or had to run a canister I would not run one without a surface extraction unit.
This is a link to ehiem
Eheim Surface Extractor
This is for a Tom's
Amazon.com: TOM Aquarium Surface Skimmer-canister and power filters: Pet Supplies
The Tom's need to be manually adjusted(not a real big deal) and ehiem is fully auto.
Both still draw from main water colunm ,but also draw off the surface.Surface extraction is very important to all aquariums and moreso with salt.Give either very serious consideration.


----------



## SavingOurSeas (Jul 16, 2013)

coralbandit said:


> I'm a sump guy myself ,but if I ran/or had to run a canister I would not run one without a surface extraction unit.
> 
> Both still draw from main water colunm ,but also draw off the surface.Surface extraction is very important to all aquariums and moreso with salt.Give either very serious consideration.


Have you used a canister filter?

I completely agree. Definitely sump user as well myself. The good stuff will come on the build next year. Thank you for your input sir!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I've used fluvals and magnums.Probly since I overstock or saltwaters higher need for quality I don't use a single canister anymore.I do run a few HOBs ,but not on any of my salts.


----------



## SavingOurSeas (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm going to give the canister filter a try and see what the results are on a salt water system. I'm thinking a fish only, with a BB.
I'll log/journal parameters and such so I can have something to refer back to for future enquiries.
thanks for your added thoughts and experiences


----------

